# Neptunes Harvest



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 4, 2007)

Just got some of the fish and the fish and seaweed ferts. Anyone have any experience with these brands?


----------



## killersmoke (Aug 4, 2007)

nope none here but i have found out that all those nutes are not needed u can simply use miricle grow shake n feed and your plant will veg and flower beautifly


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks but no MG here. I'm trying to go organic so this stuff is needed bad.


----------



## Capone (Aug 4, 2007)

i agree, not all nutes are the same.. i never use MG nutes..goodluck


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey BBP,
I looked into those nutes a while back and they look very promising... As well as being reasonably priced.  I would take them for a spin.


----------



## Love2GrowLove2Smoke (Aug 12, 2007)

ive used fish n sea weed emulsion before it goes pretty good,i dont mind dynamic lifter either,they loveee the chicken ****,just gotta be careful not to burn your plants !!!


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 12, 2007)

no , Ive never used them either , but am interested in there results , for future usage keep us posted on how they do , i would appreciate it and thnx .


----------



## Bubby (Aug 16, 2007)

How bad do those smell?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 16, 2007)

> How bad do those smell?


They're not odorless as they claim but they don't smell bad enough to smell up my house. The fish and seaweed smells worse than just the fish. This stuff lowers your ph by a lot too.


----------



## leelow (Dec 7, 2008)

neptuenes fish and seawead is great, u kill 2 birds with one stone, big bulshy flowers from this yummy stuff


----------

